
Fair Use exceptions to copyright laws net more than $4.5 trillion/yr revenue for U.S. - vaksel
http://www.ccianet.org/artmanager/publish/news/First-Ever_Economic_Study_Calculates_Dollar_Value_of.shtml
======
wallflower
The numbers may be a little high (they must be including _entire_ industrial
sectors like say Internet/web), and it is undeniable that 'fair use' is
essential to our information economy.

~~~
tokenadult
The number seems very sketchy indeed. The study linked from the press release

[http://www.ccianet.org/artmanager/uploads/1/FairUseStudy-
Sep...](http://www.ccianet.org/artmanager/uploads/1/FairUseStudy-Sep12.pdf)

is not nearly explicit enough about methodology to inspire confidence in the
implausible claim of "one-sixth of total U.S. GDP" in the press release.

On the other hand, I have nothing against at least as much fair use as now
occurs, so it would be wonderful to see the case for fair use made in more
convincing fashion.

